# jbl p660c 6.5 comp set



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

This will be a purely subjective review. I have no rta or any other way of measuring anything right now.
So the only reason i went with these over the ms set was for the price. These are only 150 on sonic using the "make an offer" option and they have been like that for awhile. 
So my first impressions of these was DAMN! These things sound great. In the past to weeks i've went from ID CXS mids and vife tweets to peerless hds poly cone then a freind of mine bought a set boston sr 6.5 just for the tweeters and xover and offered the mids to me for an ok price so i paired them up with vifa's as well. 
The boston/vifa set up was by far my fav untill these cam in on friday. I started to write this friday night but i felt that i needed to get over the initial shock of just how good this set is.
So since then i have been listening to a wide variety of music and they sound great with anything. From rebecca pidgeon to some old school warren g. 
I'm running these active with a p80 with the mid crossed from 80 to 3000 or whatever it is. I think the p80 has like 3.15 on it. The tweet is from 3000 up of course and they freakin rock. When i first went to set them up i had them crossed at 5khz then 4 and finally settled at 3. It was like everything opened up the stage got really high, like behind the review high and everything jumped foward a little. This all with the auto eq/ta. since then i have been able to achieve a level of staging that i thought was impossible in my car because of the narrow dash and steeply slopped windshield. 
Another comparison i can make is the Rockford T3 set which is 400 dollars on sonic. To me the jbl's sound right up there with them. where easier to set up and sound just as good if not better in some ways.
But it has been about three months since i've heard them.
I remember the T3's had better midbass but the jbl's only have about 3 hours of play time also so that may change as well.
I really surprised that there is not more of a following with these. i like this set so much that another pair should be friday.
So all in all I can't imagine a better set for 150 bucks. So to sum up this somewhat useless review is some pics. Well it's raining like hell right now and didnt take any when i pulled them out of the box so they'll be up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## fischman (Jan 3, 2007)

Where/how do you have the speakers mounted? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Tweeters in the apillar and mids in the lower doors.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time with this! I (anyone that knows me on here) am a hardcore JBL guy.....They simply do not let down....There are few if any items you will not get way more then your $s worth from them Car, home, personal, etc........They have been that way since day one! The new MS set is nothing short of phenomenal for the relatively the same price! Do it right.....they will blow your socks off (ms or power). Glad you took the plunge and got to experience a great product. They just do it right! (if you do it right)
The other great thing is they are SUPER install friendly....you can F' up as the day is long and still get pretty great results.........Want some fun? Add some serious power, hold on, 
grab some kleenex for the nose, sweater for the goose bumps, and some TP for the **** eating grin Find some GTI 660s or 608s and do the same.........Except more 

Good for you, again, thanks for sharing! People on a budget?.......get your paypal, cash , or CC ready! Go buy!


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

AWESOME! I'm glad another person had great results with JBL! yeeeeeeaah buuuuuuuddy! 
how much power are you running?


----------



## MajorChipHazard (Feb 10, 2008)

The midbass will definitely improve as they play in.I fitted a pair to a Mitsubishi GTO.Loads of Dyanmat on the doors,and powered them from a JBL GTO75.4.They sounded awesome after like a month.Tweeters are much better than the previous power series


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

You guys have me curious as I just saw these on ebay....I'm running Massive Audio slim 6.5 coaxes right now off my Pioneer 860mp HU (adding amp soon) and with the doors deadened pretty well (mlv/ccf/cld) they aren't bad for what they are.

However, I've been considering the inverted motor Zapco 6.5 comps since they're very shallow but not sure about the midbass output and how low they go. They're about the same price as the JBLs so I'm torn right now lol...


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

kizz said:


> AWESOME! I'm glad another person had great results with JBL! yeeeeeeaah buuuuuuuddy!
> how much power are you running?


125 to the mids and with the tweets being 6ohm they might have 50 on tap. Maybe.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

niceguy said:


> You guys have me curious as I just saw these on ebay....I'm running Massive Audio slim 6.5 coaxes right now off my Pioneer 860mp HU (adding amp soon) and with the doors deadened pretty well (mlv/ccf/cld) they aren't bad for what they are.
> 
> However, I've been considering the inverted motor Zapco 6.5 comps since they're very shallow but not sure about the midbass output and how low they go. They're about the same price as the JBLs so I'm torn right now lol...


Get the JBL's man. Sonic has them for 150 plus free shipping.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Pics on the way.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

As promised........


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

and more......


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I just checked the depth at SE, 2.25" isn't bad. The GTO set is only 2" deep but nearly $50 more...have to remeasure my panel clearance...


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

The gto's are also lower in the line up. The p660's were 250 at one point in time. Not that the cost makes them better or worse.


----------



## carter1010 (Sep 20, 2009)

At 225 watts per channel, I found the midbass to be pretty outstanding. Great set of comps! They take a lot of power, image well and like all the JBL stuff I have heard, resolution is amazing.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

For those that have heard both do you prefer these or the MS? A couple things I like about these are the soft dome tweeter and that they are 2ohm since my amp only makes 50x2 @4ohm.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

JoeHemi57 said:


> For those that have heard both do you prefer these or the MS? A couple things I like about these are the soft dome tweeter and that they are 2ohm since my amp only makes 50x2 @4ohm.


MS= greater resolution/detail (metal dome......done right the soft from the P (as great as it is) is not even in the same zip code.....Have no fear on metal.....Cant tell you how many people complained about the GTI608/508 tweets (willing to bet 90% of them never actually heard them....just went on looks) but would sit in my truck and marvel at the detail, clarity, and gentleness of the top end. It was just as delicate as it was precise! Its all about location and tuning.......nothing more. Honestly? Not sure how I feel about going back to a soft dome unless I can go super on axis! which in most cases is.........Just not likely!

Power may win in raw output/midbass (although that may be a tough call?) but overall detail and controlled sound? MS in my book!
****, for the $ you could buy both, get rid of the "looser" and still make out great for your $ spent!!!!


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well location is in the dash but not firing directly at the windshield or anything I may be able to angle them from each side at the opposite passenger. Hmm I will ask my installer since he is a JBL dealer which he would recommend for my application.


----------



## geeio (Aug 30, 2012)

I was looking at these for my civic, kinda new to this forum but i am liking alot of what i am reading on these jbl for the front, to go with the jbl gto i have in the rear, gotta start looking for a good amp, was also considering the gto ez amps.


----------



## geeio (Aug 30, 2012)

i bought these just because i wanted jbl speakers always been a fan of the brand, going to be powering these with a jl xd200/2 and now im trying to read as much as i can, possibly might try to go active with the front if i come a cross a nice 4 chan amp, and reading up on prepping the doors,


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Try them with the passives first if you are happy with them no need to change.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 26, 2010)

I recently sold my set of Rainbow SLC comps for $200 to a friend because my gf and I just moved to NY, just recently started looking for a comp set under $200 and was almost gonna grab a set of image dynamic ctx for $100 but after seeing this thread i went on a search and found a set of these jbl comps for the same price! I think im gonna go ahead with the purchase, i hope im as happy with these speakers as you all are


----------



## geeio (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally got around to installing these in my civic si. I did some alpha damp on the outer doorskins, one solid sheet on right around where the hole is for the door on a set of half inch spacers and duct seal around the rings. The speakers are powered by a jl xd 200/2. I would say they are leaps and bounds better than the stock speakers that would crackle and pop at any volume loud enough to hear on the highway with the windows open. This is the 3rd car i've had that i upgraded the stereo and this one sounds the best of all of them, my last component set up a kenwood set sounded nothing like these, i have real bass in the front doors, i have really clear highs with the tweeters in the stock a pillar location i have the eq set flat on the hu and the high pass at 80hz these dont break up and are completely smooth. that is with all kinds of music from miles davis(jazz) to ghost face killa(rap), and back around to acacia strain(fast heavy deep metal) they sound good with just about anything that comes up on random on my ipod, i would not hesitate to recommend to any one and would buy an other pair in a heart beat if i bought an other car. and i play them now with a alpine type s 12 in a sealed box seeing about 600 watts to pick up the lows and i get compliments from any one that is in the car when i happen to turn up a track.


----------



## negativegain (Oct 6, 2009)

these were midbass monsters while they lasted. 
the surrounds separated from the cone on both of my mids and one of my roommates set. i was sending mine signal from two channels of my memphis belle(115watts @ 2ohms) and they only lasted approx. 7 months. the tweet from this set is very laid back and pleasant during long listening sessions. not as detailed as some of the other tweets i have had, but i liked them very much.
it's a real shame that the mids destroyed themselves as i liked the midbass they delivered. 
any ideas on how i might go about repairing the mids' surround, or are they doorstops now?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

??????????? what was your xover point?


----------



## negativegain (Oct 6, 2009)

80hz to 3khz on the mids. and to answer your question in the ms-62c thread, yes i purchased them from a non authorized dealer from ebay. so no warranty. 

btw, i found this repair kit, so i'm gonna try and fix 'em.
6.5" Rubber Surround Kit


----------



## ccccombo.killer (Apr 13, 2011)

What ohm is the midbass in this set? i know the set is 2.6 ohm with the passives. But since the tweeters are 6 ohm individually, i was wondering if the midbass had a funky impedance as well.

Oh and these speakers do sound great! But with the passive xo at around 1k, im pretty sure i can get much more out of them by running active. Il let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## meantaco (Apr 10, 2011)

ccccombo.killer said:


> What ohm is the midbass in this set? i know the set is 2.6 ohm with the passives. But since the tweeters are 6 ohm individually, i was wondering if the midbass had a funky impedance as well.
> 
> Oh and these speakers do sound great! But with the passive xo at around 1k, im pretty sure i can get much more out of them by running active. Il let you guys know how it goes.


How do you like the mid range,mid bass?Do they have authority?


----------



## ChotaBoy (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone know the impedance on the woofers only?

Thanks



ccccombo.killer said:


> What ohm is the midbass in this set? i know the set is 2.6 ohm with the passives. But since the tweeters are 6 ohm individually, i was wondering if the midbass had a funky impedance as well.
> 
> Oh and these speakers do sound great! But with the passive xo at around 1k, im pretty sure i can get much more out of them by running active. Il let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## djPerfectTrip (Aug 15, 2013)

Too bad there wasn't a 5.25 option as well...anybody know of an option that might compliment these well?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Um... what? 

P560C | 5-1/4" (130mm) 2-way component system | JBL US

P562 | 5-¼" two-way Power Series® speakers | JBL US


----------



## djPerfectTrip (Aug 15, 2013)

^^^Neither of those are component sets.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The first one is. I'm not sure why they don't show the tweeter on the component set on the JBL page. 

JBL P560c Component Systems at Onlinecarstereo.com

JBL P560C 5-1/4" 2-way Power Series Component Speakers System

JBL P560C

And even if the JBL page was only listing the mids with the crossover, you can always purchase this in addition...

P26T | 1" Power Series edge-driven dome tweeters | JBL US

JBL P26t 1" Power Series Edge-Driven Dome Tweeters


----------



## djPerfectTrip (Aug 15, 2013)

Weird, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## rlee777 (Apr 28, 2009)

Installed the P660c in our Honda Odyssey (mids in stock location, tweeters in the A-pillars), replacing the DLS RS6A. Without tuning (all flat) and the crossovers at -6db with the high ear-level tweeters, the JBLs immediately sounded more dynamic with a powerful midbass. Tweeters angled at 45 degrees L and 20 degrees R from the driver, crossfiring. RTA showed an amazingly flat response from 150Hz to 4Khz, sloping downward at -6db/octave to 15Khz.

Tonight I compensated with a 10Khz wide-Q boost, now showing a nice -4db/octave slope in the higher treble. Did some tweaking with the sub level and sat back amazed. Before, my reference system were the Dayton RS180/Vifa NE19VTS combo running active in my other car. But these JBL P660c with the passives are every bit as dynamic, can take the full 75 watts and sound clear and linear with the added power (problem with the DLS -- power compression issues). Read in a Russian review of the European version of the P660c that they found the mid-high distortion levels to be very low and I believe that. 

More pluses -- versatile mounting hardware (esp like the tweeter mounts), shallow depth (2.25"), and the use of air inductors in the Xovers. 

Now I am thinking to try to run these P660c active, but for now I am greatly enjoying these budget components....


----------



## credible (Sep 1, 2014)

negativegain said:


> these were midbass monsters while they lasted.
> the surrounds separated from the cone on both of my mids and one of my roommates set. i was sending mine signal from two channels of my memphis belle(115watts @ 2ohms) and they only lasted approx. 7 months. the tweet from this set is very laid back and pleasant during long listening sessions. not as detailed as some of the other tweets i have had, but i liked them very much.
> it's a real shame that the mids destroyed themselves as i liked the midbass they delivered.
> any ideas on how i might go about repairing the mids' surround, or are they doorstops now?


Ya I know its an old thread but happy it was hear to read about the JBL's but I recently had this happen with my Image Dynamics and I used double sided carpet tape between the frame and the woofer, then put a small amount of duck tape on top, lol, ikr but damn they sound better then when new.

Unreal.


----------

